# Update: 7th week Blood sugar diet/ 9th week low carb



## JTI (Sep 22, 2016)

It has been a funny two weeks now I am in week 7 of the diet. Overall I think it has been a bit disappointing but things are turning a corner. I have continued to slowly lose weight.  My sugar levels had been rising a bit upward. I hate that my average for the last 30 days throughout the day is 7.7.  

I think it is because of two particular things. Firstly my own stubbornness in wanting so desperately to reduce my lantus down to 10 units (my body clearly disagreed). Secondly I stopped eating eggs for a week (because we had run out and had forgotten to buy it in the supermarket).I started having yoghurt for breakfast - which seemed to raise my levels.  I would routinely be around 9.3 after meals and started having to inject humalog for some meals. It was also the week I didn't get to do my cardio work out. 

As soon as I stopped the yoghurt and increased my lantus back to 15 units - sugars are back to 5.0 every day and not raising beyond 7.2 throughout the day. It is even better when I work out. 

I do desperately want to reduce my lantus to zero, but it is hovering at 15 units. I will try intermittent fasting: 16:8 and try a 24 hour fast eventually - I am just trying to steel myself for it! 

This has been the point in my diet when I started missing carby things like icecream, cake, crisps, toast, chocolate etc and feeling like I am on a restrictive diet rather than a permanent lifestyle change.  I have not given in to temptation.  Also, I work for a food company and am surrounded by our products all the time and I can't eat ANY of them. It is hard! But people have been coming up to me amazed at my weight loss.  I have lost 5 1/2 inches off my waist in 2 months and I am going through new trousers like there's no tomorrow!

My Stats:
Weight loss:
Start date 17/7/16: 98.2kg
31/7/16: 91.2kg
11/08/16: 88.1kg
22/8/16: 86.1kg
7/9/16: 83.5kg
22/9/16: 81.3Kg

Average Fasting blood sugar
Start date 01/7/16 to 17/7/16: 7.5
18/7/16 to 22/08/16: 5.2
22/8/16 to 7/9/16 : 6.0
7/9/16 to 22/9/16: 6.3

Humalog:
Start date 17/07/16: 60 units per meal. 
Today: ZERO but occasionally 5 to 8 units to correct higher sugar levels.

Lantus: 
Start date 17/7/16: 80 units per night
Today: 15 units per night
(went down to 10 units for a week and back to 15).

Metformin:
No change - 1000mg per day


----------



## bilbie (Sep 22, 2016)

That is a huge change in insulin and congrats on the weight loss.
you can have real homemade LC icecream or the supermarket sugar free as a poor second, LC cake and a few squares of 80% cocoa chocolate. Time to google up some LC recipes There is a world of LC food out there. Just be careful of carb creep and 'just one won't hurt'

"I do desperately want to reduce my lantus to zero"
If you want to cut out insulin, this should do it
http://au.atkins.com/new-atkins/the-program/phase-1-induction.html
the last 15 minutes of this video
www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgMizC6sQ6w&index=10&list=PLrVWtWmYRR2BYjk-oQTlAtGCjnly3J7LB


----------



## JTI (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks bibie, I know there are lots of alternatives for LC. I actually get quite excited when I browse low carb recipes.

I have been on a very low carb - between 10 and 25 carbs a day and it didn't seem to work in reducing my insulin. I probably need to lose more weight and improve insulin resistance. Well, I have been diabetic for 13 years so I know it will take a bit longer. I am confident that I get there.


----------



## bilbie (Sep 22, 2016)

There is an example of someone on insulin for 25 years who got off it in the video, so it is possible. Prof Taylor says it's harder with time, but when the fat is gone from the liver and pancreas, some of the Bcells are dormant and wake up. I guess it comes down to how much function can be restored and how much is lost for good, as well as weight loss and reduced insulin resistance.

one thing is to check your protein to make sure it's under a 100g, probably about 80g


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 22, 2016)

Congratulations JTI, slow & steady is good.....


----------



## Brunneria (Oct 12, 2016)

what awesome changes!  So impressed.  how is it going now?  is there another thread that I have missed?

dying to know how much further you have achieved.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 30, 2016)

That's the way to do it  Well done


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 30, 2016)

Pls let us know how its going JTL


----------

